
Show HN: My Father-In-law Wrote This Table Data Format in GO - Randin
https://github.com/urban-wombat/gotable
======
anonfunction
While reading the README where it mentioned JSON, YAML and XML I kept thinking
CSV! I like the added support for types and convenience functions for sorting
and printing. Tell your FIL good work!

